# Rack for Audi A4 Convertible



## ~Tease~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have spent the past age (1.5 weeks) doing research trying to find whether you can get a bike rack for a Audi A4 convertible. Since I spent so much time doing it I wanted to post to say that IT CAN BE DONE - AND WITHOUT A HITCH!

The Saris Bones 3 works - however you have to use the straps in a different setting - aka you need to use the ones that you should use for the bottom on the sides, and the ones you should use for the sides on the bottom. If you fit it right - you can also put the roof up and down with it in place.

It should be noted that I also needed a Saris Bike Beam to get my bike on it... all good though...


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

To be completely honest.... I wouldn't risk putting a strap on rack onto that nice of a vehicle. Especially with downhill bike weights. I had a Bones 3 rack, and it left marks in the paint on all of the vehicles it was used on. 

I then added MORE foam padding, and it still slightly marred the paint. 

Do what you will, but I'd spend the extra money for a hitch (if you car supports one)


----------



## ~Tease~ (Aug 24, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> To be completely honest.... I wouldn't risk putting a strap on rack onto that nice of a vehicle. Especially with downhill bike weights. I had a Bones 3 rack, and it left marks in the paint on all of the vehicles it was used on.
> 
> I then added MORE foam padding, and it still slightly marred the paint.
> 
> Do what you will, but I'd spend the extra money for a hitch (if you car supports one)


Yeah - I saw your post. But its an old car (10 years) so not that worried. As with everything there are mixed reviews of the rack and mostly positive. I will be sure to provide updates so that people know if it is going to damage the paintwork though...


----------



## guim (May 2, 2006)

Hi! I have a hatchback car too and also use a rack like this. It marred my car's paint (6000km road trip), but now I put wide stripes of Avery clear vinyl on the car under where the straps lay. It's not that apparent, can be removed without any glue left on the car, won't take the paint off, and since it's clear, it's not that apparent even on my black car.

3$/yard for a 24" wide and you have more than enough for your car. 

The thing that bothers me is that the rack has to have a pressure point in the rear window, but I didn't have any problem in like 10 000km. That doesn't seem to be the case with your Audi tho.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good point about putting on some vinyl strips! 

Seems like a cheap and effective way to protect your car. I use the 3m stuff on my bikes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nmmmmm


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The bike looks like it's partially obscuring the license plate. 
Maybe the bike is sitting too low with this type of rack?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Got more balls than me strapping your 2k+ bike to a strap on rack. I understand that a hitch makes for an eye sore when not in use, thus the reason I got a roof rack, alas your convertible would not be compatable.from my experience with strap on racks, they DESTROY your paint after some considerable use, and they are not very secure. Had my bike on a buddys saris strap-on rack, and the rack failed and fell off his vehicle, breaking my shifter in the process.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

This is how I do it. 600 miles to and from Tahoe. 100s shuttling local trails.










very very very very old school tube rack. And yes, there are dents on my trunk lid, but it's nothing more than a dent from when someone opens their door into yours in a parking lot. Not noticeable unless you're looking.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

are you guys not required to have tailboards when using racks like this. back in the days when were into bmx we used to get pulled by the cops all the time for not having a tailboard fitted to the rack, cops siad the lights were coverd by the bikes so it was hazzardous to toher drivers as they couldnt see brake lights indicators ect. 
also here in the uk there have been quite a few incidents were people have had bikes stolen off the rack, and im not talking about bikes that are left unattended. im reafing to people stopping at lights in city centres, the theif will run over cut the straps and make off on your bike, 
i wont go into the failing issues and bikes falling off on motorways.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Not sure about laws, but I make sure the lights are visible though, at least through the wheels. And as for theft, not many people run up to cars at stoplights in my parts, and the bikes are always cable locked to each other and the roof rack during transit. 

Personally I have never been pulled over. I just get a lot of stares from other drivers.


----------

